# Wittnauer Rebirth



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw the Wittnauer hands and came in love.

So I bought a not running one on the 'bay, hoping that a new battery and an adaptation would have made the miracle of turning a junk into the prince... 

Unfortunately it had a lot more problems: not only the battery had to be replaced, but also the cracked glass, the battery terminal (that was lost) and the circuit board.

It's one of the first Wittnauer electro-Chron, though, so I had to take it back to its best conditions.

This was the watch "before" :










Luckily Paul had some time to fix, clean and replace broken pieces; and now a wonderful Wittnauer Electro-chron is on my wrist! 

Here's the watch "after" the cares he received from Paul (thanks again!):


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Loooks great..............well done

BR Martin


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Loooks great..............well done
> 
> BR Martin


Thanks, Martin! :yes:

Sorry for the bad pictures: it's really bad weather here, so there is not enough natural light to show how is the watch k:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice unusual hour hand


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice watch ...... and well done Paul. :notworthy:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Lovely and unusual looking watch (love the hands) - congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Those lightning hands are magic and produce a really unique dial. Lucky to find it and as always well done to Paul :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Glad you like it! 

Here is my rare-ish gold coloured one...still looking for a good case for it :sadwalk:. Mind you, there is a skeletonized version...anyone got one of those?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If i was ever to get a electric watch, this would be it...

Ive loved these ever since Paul posted a pic of one years ago... Well done on the restoration....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> If i was ever to get a electric watch,


 :jawdrop:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Another fantastic watch, Vaurien.

(And more great work, Paul.)

:thumbsup: x2


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Vaurien said:


> I saw the Wittnauer hands and came in love.
> 
> So I bought a not running one on the 'bay, hoping that a new battery and an adaptation would have made the miracle of turning a junk into the prince...
> 
> ...


 :man_in_love:

Very, very nice! One of my favourites as well. Enjoy and wear it in good health!

:cheers:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you very much for all your greetings!

The watch is fine, now, I'm very happy with it :wink2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Forum members are quite fortunate that these watches now can be readily restored. Between a big supply of parts that I have from "parts watches" and Paul's recent find of some complete movements it should be possible to keep the 4750 Landeron movement based watches going into the foreseeable future.

I'm delighted to see another one of the "cool hands" electro-chrons brought back to life.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> Here is my rare-ish gold coloured one...still looking for a good case for it :sadwalk:. * Mind you, there is a skeletonized version...anyone got one of those?*


Well, guilty as charged. Here is an old advertisement for the skeletonized Electro-Chron. Sorry, split accross two images because I do not have a large format scanner.



















Note the original watch band. I'm a sucker for them. Not only do they look fabulous on the watch, but, while they are rare, you CAN find them. Be prepared to pay through the nose for them, but at least you can get them.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

And to keep it simple, here's my skeletonized watch (this was Paul's photo):










If anyone is interested, you can read the old thread about it here:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Now... if it only had those CRAZY hands...!!!

That would be too cool! Even being skeletonized in just the center - that would be pretty neat. Have my eyes out for a 'normal' one... see what happens.


----------

